# September meeting



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I know we are working on a special project in September but do we have any information on what we might have to bring?


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Steve,
We will be getting together this week to put together a list of supplies that the club will provide and what members attending will need to bring. We will then post the information and poll the club on who is interested in attending the workshop.

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------

